# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الترحيب والتهنئة والمناسبات للأعضاء تهنئة وتبريكات :  احلى التهاني بحلول هدا الشهر الكريم وكل عام وأنتم بألف خير

## GSM-AYA

_السلام عليكم  
شهر رمضان المعظم يبشرنا بالقدوم  شهر البركة والخيرات  
بهده المناسبة نقدم لكم باسمي واسم ادارة المنتدى احلى التهاني بحلول هدا الشهر الكريم وكل عام وأنتم بألف خير  
ونتمنى بحلول شهر رمضان المعظم علينا أن نستثمره أفضل إستثمار بالطاعات وعمل الخير  العبادات والابتهال لله سبحانه وتعالى شهر رمضان المعظم من أفضل الشهور  وأحبها إلى الله تعالي فيه أنزل القرآن الكريم شهر الهداية والمغفرة والعتق  من النار.  
ا شهر قدومك خير…  
وكلنا بدونك غير… 
 نسأل الله يكتبنا من أهل الخير 
يا عباد الله قوموا… 
 ولله صلوا وأدعوا… 
 وفي شهره الكريم باركوا… 
 ولا تنسوا بالفقير ترأفوا   
مع تحيات ادارة المنتدى المغربي للمحمول_

----------


## salihmob

*رمضان كريم علي الجميع 
وكل سنه وانتو طيبين*

----------


## manyito

*رمضان كريم بالصحة و العافية*

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

*شهر كر**يم على كل المسلم**ين إن شاء الله
ك**ل عام وانتم بألف خير وصحة وع**افية
أدا**م الله توحد المسلمين ونصرهم فى كل بقاع الا**رض
اسال ا**لله ان يتقبل صيامنا وقيام**نا وحسن اعمالنا*

----------


## zakarias1

*رمضان كريم*

----------


## safawi



----------


## Rachid-GsmUnlocker



----------


## yassin55



----------


## محمد السيد

كل عام وانتم بخير

----------


## bouhelal

*رمضان كريم علي الجميع*

----------


## marta12

*رمضان كريم*

----------


## gsmhicham

*رمضان كريم بالصحة و العافية*

----------


## راشدمحمد

كل عام والجميع بخير
تغيبت كثيرا لظروف صحية 
كنت  لفترة بمستشفى هواشا الصينى (يعرفها اخوانى بالخرطوم)
والان فى طريقى الى  السلاح الطبى
دعواتكم معى

----------


## أبوملك@

كل عام وانتم بخير

----------


## البوب شريف

كل عام وانتم بخير

----------


## mohammed313177

كل عام وانتم بخير

----------

